

The marketing playbook that made Apple big was written in the 1920s, by GM - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/10/apples-marketing-playbook-was-written-in-the-1920s/247417/

======
cafard
I see some fine looking old cars here and there, for example a pickup truck
that looks to be a 1950s or early 1960s model a few blocks from here. It is
far better looking than either of our household's cars, and for most of our
uses would serve perfectly well. Indeed, for errands such as dump runs or
fetching garden supplies, it would serve better.

But I bet it gets worse mileage. I expect it burns more oil. Our cars are
vastly safer, with air bags and shoulder belts.

You don't have to plan obsolescence, you have to plan _for_ it when
technologies are developing at the rate they have been. Doesn't de Tocqueville
talk about Americans saying that they've built certain things shoddily because
they'll be obsolete by the time they wear out? (I think he had steamboats in
mind.)

------
teyc
I remember myself looking at secondhand iMacs, and Apple has definitely taken
care to change its looks in a minor non-functional manners to differentiate
one series from another, just as a modern car manufacturer would.

It also makes total sense how humans emotions can be "played" with whether it
is cars or phones.

------
dubya
The planned obsolescence part of the argument makes sense but is applicable to
pretty much every aspect of the economy. The market segmentation doesn't at
all. GM with its enormous array of options looks a lot more like modern Dell
than like Apple.

------
suyash
Awesome, thanks for sharing. I always wanted to know how apple thought of new
products that they were going to build.

